# Bone and tendon training, nervous system training, skin training in karate?



## Grimlon332 (Jul 2, 2019)

I was searching on the Internet about exercices to strengthen my bones or tendon, adapt my nervous system to reduce the pain of hits, and to strengthen my skin, like the iron palms exercice, in okinawan karate, japanese karate or in fitness in general, but I didn't find very relevant information. Do you have any knowledge in this regard?

Thanks a lot for your answers!


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 2, 2019)

In Okinawan karate, Sanchin was used by certain styles to develop an "iron body" through the dynamic tension, and depending on your instructor and lineage the breathing is done similar to chi kung.  Also, "kotekitai" was used by most, which would be called "3 star blocking" in the kung fu styles and consisted of a series of forearm clashing drills with a partner.  Also, makiwara training was done along with various types of hojo undo using implements to strengthen the body. Uechi-Ryu also uses various striking drills to your partners body to help with this.

A good book is called, "The Art of Hojo Undo: Power Training for Traditional Karate"  by Michael Clarke


----------



## Grimlon332 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for this answer. I didn't know about the Hojo Undo. Right now, I did some researches and it can be very interesting for my future training. I will look forward to buy this book. I found some websites about the "3 star blocking" but nothing on the kotekitai. Do you have any references about it? I'm a shotokan practitionner, do you think that these training drills can be found in my style? Again, thanks a lot for the answer.


----------



## jobo (Jul 2, 2019)

Grimlon332 said:


> I was searching on the Internet about exercices to strengthen my bones or tendon, adapt my nervous system to reduce the pain of hits, and to strengthen my skin, like the iron palms exercice, in okinawan karate, japanese karate or in fitness in general, but I didn't find very relevant information. Do you have any knowledge in this regard?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers!


strengthen bone and tendons is best done by resistance training, or isometric training or really both, raising your threshhold of pain is done by indulging in contact sports or being clumsy and skin  toughness  by abrading it by doing things

I really wouldn't recommend puching/ kicking solid objects  with any force or hitting your self with such, as  sensible way forward, as the damage tends to out way the benefits somewhat


----------



## Martial D (Jul 2, 2019)

The traditional hand conditioning in Okinawan Karate works to turn your hand into a weapon, for sure.

Just don't expect to be able to say, hold a pencil, or text on your phone, with those same hands.

As for skin, you can't 'toughen' it. The only way to do that is develop callous. fine for your knuckles but not so much your face.

As for pain, it never goes away, you just get used to it.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 2, 2019)

The only thing i know of for tendons of your hands is to put your hand in a bucket of sand or rice and close and open it and the like, i don't know what that will do if anything.  

apart from that the advice above about messing up your body to be a better weapon, your body isn't designed to be a weapon its designed to get you through life and once you loose function of a part of it it cant be replaced as easily as a stick can.  A small function of life would require you to beat something to death with your bare hands and not pick up a rock or a stick for example. (and a stick and someone who can use one quite well will probably out compete you in fighting any day if you don't have one)

Second best advice, you cant condition for every hit you can take.   

i would probably say some of these training routines are meant as a toughness test and to get you to toughen up mentally rather than physically, so you get used to feeling pain and having to go through it.     Or just a lack of modern understanding of the bodies functionality  if not the former.    never the less, if you pursue anything do it cautiously and get medical advice if you get any issues.


----------



## Buka (Jul 2, 2019)

Get thee to a Dit da jow juice bar.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 2, 2019)

Resistance training. Diet, Full body exercising, & specific areas of the body tempering. Tempering should be done lightly and gradually. Temper no more than 3 times a week giving a couple of days in between for recovery . Go lighter than you think you can at first increasing the intensity slowly over time. Regular sparring is great way to continue your tempering there after.


----------



## Grimlon332 (Jul 2, 2019)

Rat said:


> The only thing i know of for tendons of your hands is to put your hand in a bucket of sand or rice and close and open it and the like, i don't know what that will do if anything.
> 
> apart from that the advice above about messing up your body to be a better weapon, your body isn't designed to be a weapon its designed to get you through life and once you loose function of a part of it it cant be replaced as easily as a stick can.  A small function of life would require you to beat something to death with your bare hands and not pick up a rock or a stick for example. (and a stick and someone who can use one quite well will probably out compete you in fighting any day if you don't have one)
> 
> ...



A good health is the most important. That's why I'm pretty reluctant to go through training that can really traumatize my body, to have, in the end, more issues than good results. But look at this:




or





I know that we encounter, every day, a lot of bs on the Internet. I don't wanna become one of monsters, but do you think that this is real, and by what kind of training you can reach theses states?


----------

